# Base replacement



## saab900 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all! I love fiddlin with stuff and I picked up a snowboard with a totally shot base. How would I go about replacing it? Would burton have replacement bases or would I just have to get a general sheet and cut it down? If you are gonna tell me it cant be done or to get a new board I would ask you kindly not to post here, but if anyone here has ever replaced a base or has any advice I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks guys!
Alex


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You don't replace a base you get it base ground

If the base is beyond fix by a base grind then the board is trashed

Hope you didn't pay much for it buddy.... If you post some pictures some of us may have some suggestions for what to do


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Some gouges can be filled in but, just get a base grind.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Bases are not replaceable, they are repairable to a certain extent but you cannot replace a base. As Milo said, post a picture of the base and how bad it really is an we can probably tell you if it is repairable or not. 

No one here has replaced a base so don't get upset about the replies.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it can't be done.



get a new board.


----------



## saab900 (Aug 31, 2010)

If noone here has done this before then I can understand that, but if It got put together that means it can be taken apart, and if it can be taken apart most of the time it can be reassembled. I got it for free, the base has bad wavy bubbling and is coming off. Ill get a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can replace a base.

however, YOU won't.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

what brand and model is this board?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Worked in repair shops for 14 years you won't be able to fix it. You don't have the tools available to you or the knowledge. But I hear you can use lighter fluid to fix this shit go talk to Sierra Snowboards.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

saab900 said:


> If noone here has done this before then I can understand that, but if It got put together that means it can be taken apart, and if it can be taken apart most of the time it can be reassembled. I got it for free, the base has bad wavy bubbling and is coming off. Ill get a picture when I get a chance.


It's delamming, the board is trashed..... Trust us and don't bother. You will just tinker with it and tinker with it and it will never be right.

And a snowboard doesn't just get "put together" like you would put a car together or something like that. The process involves heat, pressure, glues, bla bla bla. 

Don't mean to sound like a dick but take the advice of people who've walked before you and go get yourself a board that doesn't have issues.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Unbelievable that you as a noobie come in here and tell people not to post if they're going to say it can't be done. Maybe they're going to say it can't be done because they actually know how a snowboard is built. Maybe they understand that a snowboard's sandwich construction is done with laminates, adhesives, binding agents that require curing, and steel/bronze edges that aren't secured with screws. 

A snowboard isn't a 302 cu. inch V-8 made up of bolts, mechanical fasteners, with pistons, valves, gaskets that can replaced so your assumption that "it was constructed, it can be deconstructed" is pretty much bs...here let me replace this part of this piece of paper, give me some wood pulp, I can do it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What everyone else has said - the board is done.

If you have sand dunes near you, use it there.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

saab900 said:


> If noone here has done this before then I can understand that, but if It got put together that means it can be taken apart, and if it can be taken apart most of the time it can be reassembled. I got it for free, the base has bad wavy bubbling and is coming off. Ill get a picture when I get a chance.


Ok, your kind of right, it can be taken apart. Just like a portion of a base can be removed for repairs.

Heres what you may be able to do (having no real knowledge of this kind of repair, but taking a guess),

You can use a heat gun and blade scraper to remove the sintered base. Heat and peel/scrape the base off, cutting of any pieces that will not come off with heat. At this stage, i would look at the substructure of the board to see if there is any core damage from moisture - if there is...put in the board in the trash bin.

Form there replacing the base would be a matter of: 

Getting a new base material (sheet, from a snowboard/ski technician), 
Tracing it around the inside of the steel edge,
Cutting it to shape (slightly oversized so you can trim if needed) and testing the fit of the new base,
Epoxy the new base in making sure to roll any air out of the epoxy and clamp it down into the base,
Allow epoxy to dry,
Cut of excess epoxy,
Get it base ground & waxed,
Ride it and see how it goes.

I've no idea how much a sheet of new base material would cost, but expect the outlay for it would outway the cost of a new board. But hey, if you have the time, tools and money - Go nuts.

Really, i'd just go buy a new board though...


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this a joke?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Is this a joke?


Pretty sure its not. OP seems genuinely interested in changing a base.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

alternatively, you can sand down the base and paint a dragon on there


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't listen to these guys. To salvage the base of that board, here's what you do.

1. Get board that has a good base
2. Take old beat-up board and put a bunch of glue on the base
3. Take new board and put a bunch of glue on the topsheet
4. With wood clamps, clamp base of old board onto topsheet of new board
5. Let cure overnight
6. Go ride

There you go. You just repaired the base of your old board.

PS: You can also use nails or screws to keep both boards together.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Don't listen to these guys. To salvage the base of that board, here's what you do.
> 
> 1. Get board that has a good base
> 2. Take old beat-up board and put a bunch of glue on the base
> ...


Ahhhhhh, why didnt I think of that. Great suggestion, though, as this is quite heavy, a weight saving tip:

Don't use bindings. Take some of the screws that you used to hold the two boards together, and screw your feet to the board.

The response you get is quite high, so, I would only suggest this if your a competent rider. The nods that you'll get from the "core" riders on the hill will be many, as whats more core than screwing your feet to your board. The only downside is the time it takes to get your board on and off your feet.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

fattrav said:


> The response you get is quite high, so, I would only suggest this if your a competent rider. The nods that you'll get from the "core" riders on the hill will be many, as whats more core than screwing your feet to your board. The only downside is the time it takes to get your board on and off your feet.


If I use a nail gun on my feet instead of screws, will I get the same amount of nods from all the 'core' riders as if I use screws?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nails are fine, but you have to use twice as many....


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i prefer to use step-in bear clamps


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> If I use a nail gun on my feet instead of screws, will I get the same amount of nods from all the 'core' riders as if I use screws?


Yes, provided you dont use Burton Nails.



ShredLife said:


> nails are fine, but you have to use twice as many....


I find if you're using nails, you need to use the roofing kind or your feet slip off of them.



legallyillegal said:


> i prefer to use step-in bear clamps


We dont have beer traps down here, so its strictly screws or nails. You can also sue Gorilla Glue too, but thats for pussies really.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Simply remove the old base with a chisel and hot air gun. Then fill space with wax, lots of wax. Then scrape down with a wide blade resting on the metal edges of the board. 

No need for a new base and the added wax base will never require rewaxing.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Cant believe what i just read. bringing it back up so others can see. Brilliant. :yahoo:


----------



## Rekaw (Sep 23, 2017)

I found this post because there actually is service in Poland in Szczyrk that does that and I was wondering if they do it anywhere else. They somehow scrape out old base or something and they cut out of ready base right shape and gule or something it in. I will have to try it but l've actually heard good things about them. So... in your face haters XD


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rekaw said:


> I found this post because there actually is service in Poland in Szczyrk that does that and I was wondering if they do it anywhere else. They somehow scrape out old base or something and they cut out of ready base right shape and gule or something it in. I will have to try it but l've actually heard good things about them. So... in your face haters XD


WoW!! An 8.5 year old necro of an entirely useless thread? Nice! :facepalm3: 

Need to post a link to the website or the Polish shop performing this so called base replacement service or I call troll! 

(Sounds more like the beginnings of a bad, racist joke... "How many Polocks does it take to change a snowboard base?") :rofl3: >


----------

